# Red Cherry Shrimp Eggs?



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

Hello ,
Ihave a 2 gallon aquarium with red cherry shrimp, 7 of them, and I noticed that one of my plants that there are several yellow small balls attached to them. Almost look like eggs. do you know if it could be eggs from the shrimp? I also have a zebra nerite snail but I heard they can't reproduce in freshwater aquarium?

thanks everyone


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Your nerite can still lay eggs in freshwater they just won't hatch. I don't know much about rcs but if they are like ghost shrimp they keep their eggs on them till they hatch. so I am thinking that you might have snail eggs.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Cherry shrimp hold their eggs underneath their belly until they hatch, they don't scatter them. 

You are probably seeing nerite eggs- they lay eggs in freshwater when they are happy, but the eggs usually (like... 99% of the time) don't hatch, so we just say that they can't reproduce in freshwater.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

nerite eggs look just like sesame seeds.


----------

